# Anyone use Vuze?



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

I downloaded the latest version of the Azureus client a few weeks back and I'd love to be able to download/purchase some of their commercial content if I could transfer the shows to TiVo. It looks like they use Microsoft DRM so I assume that it probably difficult/impossible to do this, but thought I'd see if anyone else has given this a shot. There are some music videos and BBC shows that I'd like to check out, but the 12" monitor and lack of speakers on the PC makes this less than appealing.

-Dylan


----------



## BungeeCork (Jul 27, 2008)

I know it's 2 years since you posted this but Vuze and Tivo now work brilliantly together - much more reliably that the Tivo desktop software IMHO and in my experience.


----------



## MrGolden (May 19, 2009)

Please elaborate on how they work together...

Thanks!


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

MrGolden said:


> Please elaborate on how they work together...
> 
> Thanks!


It appears that Vuze is an "all-in-one" application that fuses a torrent client, transcoder, and Tivo HME(?)/Tivo ToGo(?) together. In a nutshell, you search for the content you want to view and download it to your computer using the built in torrent client. You can then transcode a copy of the file for use with a Series 3 Tivo. A Vuze folder shows up in the Tivo's Now Playing List, which contains a list of transcoded file(s) ready for download to the Tivo.

I've used it a couple of times now without any problems. I'm sure there are more features that I haven't explored yet that some/others would find useful. If you want more technical info about it, the folks here can probably explain it better than I can!

HTH!


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

Click the "Learn More" button on the bottom of this page:

http://www.vuze.com/devices/index.html

Edit:

I had an older version of Vuze that didn't have Tivo support but it did work with the Xbox 360, I used it a few times and it worked well. I just upgraded and now I can see all 3 of my Tivos. One inconvenience is all 3 Tivos are named "Tivo". You can right click on the device and select "Properties" to see the name of the Tivo then rename the device but I don't know why they couldn't do that for us.


----------



## jstrazz (Jan 21, 2007)

orangeboy said:


> It appears that Vuze is an "all-in-one" application that fuses a torrent client, transcoder, and Tivo HME(?)/Tivo ToGo(?) together. In a nutshell, you search for the content you want to view and download it to your computer using the built in torrent client. You can then transcode a copy of the file for use with a Series 3 Tivo. A Vuze folder shows up in the Tivo's Now Playing List, which contains a list of transcoded file(s) ready for download to the Tivo.
> 
> I've used it a couple of times now without any problems. I'm sure there are more features that I haven't explored yet that some/others would find useful. If you want more technical info about it, the folks here can probably explain it better than I can!
> 
> HTH!


I used Vuze for a few days, then I discovered that when I shut down my computer or the Vuze application, my wireless router quit working. I've had to unplug the router and plug it back in to get my network running again. I have since trashed it.


----------



## MrGolden (May 19, 2009)

I didn't know Vuze had added Tivo to it's transcoding options - that's pretty cool. However, I'd be more impressed if it *streamed* video to the Tivo, instead of requiring a transfer.

The last time I used Vuze, about 6 months ago, it starting crashing and causing problems with IE. It was a pretty nice torrent client, though.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

I downloaded the MSNBC Countdown podcast using Miro and dragged it to the Vuze window and Vuze converted it to the vob format. I thought Tivo could read m4v files, according to the Tivo Desktop Plus page. Do you need the Plus version to read them or does it also convert them?


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

> I thought Tivo could read m4v files, according to the Tivo Desktop Plus page. Do you need the Plus version to read them or does it also convert them?


Tivo natively only supports the formats in the following link everything else needs to be conveted.

http://code.google.com/p/streambaby/wiki/video_compatibility


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

I have never heard of Vuze. Just downloaded it and it works great!


----------



## Spenner (Mar 28, 2006)

I use Vuze for downloading, but pyTivo for Tivo transfer. One big disadvantage of Vuze for transcoding is that it does that on your PC - so it's storing both the original AND transcoded copies, and you can't start transferring to Tivo until the transcoding is done.

I use pyTivo, and just set my pyTivo share folder to be by Vuze download folder, and pyTivo transcodes on-the-fly so you don't have the double storage, or the wait.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

Spenner said:


> I use Vuze for downloading, but pyTivo for Tivo transfer. One big disadvantage of Vuze for transcoding is that it does that on your PC - so it's storing both the original AND transcoded copies, and you can't start transferring to Tivo until the transcoding is done.
> 
> I use pyTivo, and just set my pyTivo share folder to be by Vuze download folder, and pyTivo transcodes on-the-fly so you don't have the double storage, or the wait.


maybe they updated it but you can transfer while it is still transcoding.


----------

